# Hooking Up When You’re an Anti-Rape Activist



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OK, so I know consent has been a hot issue in the past here on TAM. I was reading this article and honestly I am either left scratching my head or it is just fluff. The general gist is that females who are prominent anti rape activists are having a hard time meeting men (maybe it is just the few the article discussed, IDK). From the article below:



> And then there’s Chrissy Keenan from UCLA who actually gets all indignant and grumpy when a guy suddenly decides he doesn’t want to give consent after he finds out what she does (this one is RICH, lemme tell ya) –
> 
> Chrissy Keenan, a UCLA senior, is the president of Bruin Consent Coalition, a campus group that works to raise awareness regarding sexual assault on campus. “When people know of me but they don’t really know the work, they hear the term ‘feminist’ or ‘sexual-violence prevention,’ they think, ‘super-extreme, bra-burning feminism,’” she explains, which often puts people on the defensive.
> 
> ...


Campus Anti-Rape Activists Whine About Guys Not Willing To Have Sex With Them - Chicks On The Right

Also, here is a link to the original article.

Hooking Up When You?re an Anti-Rape Activist -- The Cut


Now maybe it is just me, I am one who would never rape or go against consent, nor am I trying to diminish the seriousness of rape, but in order to protect myself I can't blame these guys from backing away, especially when you get read the riot act before anything even happens. Since I can only speak from a guy's POV, it is a very interesting situation to be put in.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Come on that's pretty funny.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Popping popcorn in anticipation of this thread exploding in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Taken from http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/10/hooking-up-when-youre-an-anti-rape-activist.html ...



> Still, Keenan can attest that sometimes — when she's lucky — her advocacy and her dating life are perfectly compatible.
> 
> There was one time, one guy, knowing what I did and what I talked about, he made consent part of foreplay,” she recalls (originally spelled "reacalls" -Gus). “You know, very intentionally asking, ‘Is this okay? Is this okay?’ It was cute. It was great.”


LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It would be a great social experiment though to date one of these harpies just to see how long you could refuse all physical contact before her head exploded.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just watched this pretty funny it's on this subject.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQVDpJ-IUwc


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Personal said:


> Anyway doesn't this prove that women can't get the sex they want any time they want it.


Ehhh... she probably found someone else willing to suffer through her diatribe within all of 30 minutes of swiping.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Dudes! It may sound like a challenge and a thrill, but in the end, it's probably not going to end well.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Good lord, as a woman this lady makes me gag. Really? It's one thing to advocate consent, quite another to assume all men don't understand consent.

She's a man hater, plain and simple and I could see this woman using DV laws to her advantage. She gives real feminists and woman a bad rap.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Dudes! It may sound like a challenge and a thrill, but in the end, it's probably not going to end well.


Run for the hills!


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

The best advice my old boss ever gave me:

Never stick your junk in crazy.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Dudes! It may sound like a challenge and a thrill, but in the end, it's probably not going to end well.


But...YOLO!!!
(But I still wouldn't suggest it)


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Why am I getting flashbacks of *"The 40 year old virgin"* but this time with a female lead???

I would not date anyone with her background. The whole concept is ridiculous.....

Would the world be a better place without the possibility of an unexpected kiss?

How many women would sign a paper saying they never wanted to experience that unexpected kiss?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I am a rapist...I have suppressed the memory until reading Ms. Keenans words. I must confess...

I was 18, I got off work and drove to my GF's house. She met me at the door, and without saying a word, I crushed her in a torrid embrace....After several minutes of frantic kissing, I was able to push my jeans to my knees, and pull up her dress up over her s***t r***d ****...We had s*x standing up in her kitchen....Without either of us saying a word.....OMG....I was raped too...

Now I must contact the Baptist church I attended back then and confess to "Almost Dancing"....

I feel much better now....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everybody on the planet gets about 60 seconds of my undivided attention, at most. IF you sound like a problem you are discarded like a hooker spitting out a wad from the back a car.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Note to self: Fill windshield washer reservoir...


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

"“I was in a rage. He was a total f[***]boy about consent,” she said."

So apparently she didn't care about his consent...

Seriously, though, women like that are doing men a big favor by being so out front with their position on this topic. 

That allows any men who have the slightest shred of sense to avoid being alone with them under any circumstances.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> It would be a great social experiment though to date one of these harpies just to see how long you could refuse all physical contact before her head exploded.


Even better, have every good looking guy on campus ask her out in rotation, and then each one refuse any physical contact with her....

In other words a conspiracy to hook her up with a series of serial non-rapists....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

since she's trying to hook up on tinder get a woman you know to pretend to be a man and have her show up and be VERY sexually aggressive.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep best to avoid ever dating women who already have a chip on thier shoulder or the assumption your a bad guy before you ever meet. I bet it's a moving van full of baggage she shows up with


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

> She animatedly tells a story about a recent Tinder rendezvous: “One time, I agreed to meet with this guy at 8 or 9 at night. Before we met, I said to him, ‘This is the work I do, I know the chief of police … so, don’t try and get creepy; I know all my rights.’


If she said that and meant it seriously, she's a nut. I don't blame him for not meeting her.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> If she said that and meant it seriously, she's a nut. I don't blame him for not meeting her.


If it wasn't meant seriously it was terrible chat! Maybe she needs some flirting classes....


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Really not that complicated:

Feminist, anti-rape activist: Fine, a laudable thing to do with your life

Reading a date the riot act at first meeting: Rude and a turn-off for most people.


There is nothing evil or immoral about reading the riot act, but I view it like many other unromantic conversations: Not a good way to begin a date. If someone is a doctor who treats diseases caused by tropical parasites, they might also want to avoid discussing details of their work on a first date. "I'm a doctor who treats diseases in 3rd world countries" is just fine. Similarly, "I'm a women's rights activist" is just fine.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Dudes! It may sound like a challenge and a thrill, but in the end, it's probably not going to end well.


I wouldn't do it, but I confess I'd kind of look up to the guy that did.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Broken at 20 said:


> The best advice my old boss ever gave me:
> 
> Never stick your junk in crazy.












Nothing else says "Hot Sex" like "Crazy Assed B**ch"!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

_ "he was like, ‘Actually, I’m really not OK with how you just assume I’m a bad guy. And I get very bad vibes from that, so we shouldn’t hang out anymore.’”

“I was in a rage. He was a total f[***]boy about consent,” she said."_

I think he said exactly the correct thing to her. Her statement to him said nothing about consent. And she gets mad because he called her out on her implied threat, what a double standard.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

It seems like many of the college men that ended up on the wrong side of sexual assault charges considered themselves feminists.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Her reaction does not really surprise me in the least. People often react with hostility when their life assumptions are challenged, as was, what I think, the case here. She had a mindset of all men being potential rapists, hence the upfront disclaimer. It stands to reason that along with that mindset, she would also likely believe that all men are walking hard ons, only looking to get laid, and would sleep with anything...and she was rejected by her own stereotype. That's got to be brutal.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Life is too short to worry about these lunatics.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The world is chock full of women who would love to hook up with an American man. Why would any guy spend even a few seconds with one of these man hating perpetual victims? I'd rather piss on an electric fence.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

What a fvcking stupid title, "Anti-Rape Activist"...

I can understand pro-life vs pro-choice OR anti-death penalty vs pro-death penalty.

But obviously no sane person is a "Pro-Rape Activist" so who the hell is she fighting against? 

It's like calling yourself an, "Anti-Serial Killer Activist."

She's a dangerous lunatic. "Want to date me? I may cry rape".

Yeeeaaaahhhhh, no thanks.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Buddy400 said:


> It seems like many of the college men that ended up on the wrong side of sexual assault charges considered themselves feminists.


Of course, because feminist men are betas (at best), and thus are ripe for sexual assault charges due to regret.


----------

